# NieR: Automata is coming to Steam



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 17, 2016)

I love that GIF. It's mine now.


----------



## XDel (Aug 17, 2016)

The game is beautiful! Best looking thing I've seen come from Square in a long while!

Now for that old Enix feel... still awaiting the return of Dragon Quest 7 also.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 18, 2016)

I didn't care much for the Xbox360 version of the first one. Didn't play the PS3 version because if I recall right, it's only in Japanese.... This one, though, I might pick up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2016)

lol you don't even need  a console these days steam is all you need


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol you don't even need  a console these days steam is all you need


Why steam when you can pirate?


----------



## DarkKaine (Aug 18, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I didn't care much for the Xbox360 version of the first one. Didn't play the PS3 version because if I recall right, it's only in Japanese.... This one, though, I might pick up.


NieR on 360/PS3 were both in English.
The Japanese versions featured a different protagonist.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 18, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Why steam when you can pirate?


gotta try b4 you buy


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh boy _this_ game. At least it made for a funny Manly Men doing Manly Things strip.


----------



## Haider Raza (Aug 18, 2016)

Good news! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 18, 2016)

DarkKaine said:


> NieR on 360/PS3 were both in English.
> The Japanese versions featured a different protagonist.



Yeah, that. I knew there were some differences somewhere.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 19, 2016)

So... Anyone wanna guess how long it will take before SE puts the original nier in a humble bundle? :-P

(Also...wtf is with that gif? )


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 20, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> So... Anyone wanna guess how long it will take before SE puts the original nier in a humble bundle? :-P



Nier was never released on PC....


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 20, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Nier was never released on PC....


Oops... My bad.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 20, 2016)

I've heard of Nier, but never seen or played it. However, watching that gameplay video with the beautiful graphics I'm definitely interested. Looks like I gotta check out the original on the PS3.


----------



## Sabishinbo (Aug 21, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I've heard of Nier, but never seen or played it. However, watching that gameplay video with the beautiful graphics I'm definitely interested. Looks like I gotta check out the original on the PS3.


Check out the original Drakengard games too. They're directly related to NieR, with one of Drakengard 1's endings leading right into the NieR universe.


----------

